# lincolnshire herps



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

we have just opened up a facebook page for lincolnshire herps and it is called lincolnshire herps :lol2:

it is for people in lincolnshire :crazy: to just generally chit chat and try to arrange a meet on a regular basis type thing

thanks

dave and amy


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

why only people in linconshire :sad:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*well you can join if you wish but if we ever get to sort out a meeting then you may have a long drive lol

thought it would be a good idea with people in the area to meet up with others with like minded interests.

if it all goes well i may do a uk one* :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well i dont mind a travel, may even make a little reo holiday out of it :lol2:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

lol join up then


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ok so we know have a Hertfordshire Herps face book:blush:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

now made this into a facebook group 

*lincolnshire herps*


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

knighty said:


> well i dont mind a travel, may even make a little reo holiday out of it :lol2:


*yeah i know lol added it*


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ive Joined


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not many about at the moment!:whistling2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Got an extra one now :2thumb:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I've joined :2thumb:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*I know, theres gotta be more herp lovers around here.....*


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I've joined!:2thumb:


----------



## LouRich (Jul 11, 2009)

Next time I sign in to Facebook, I'm there too :2thumb:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*When have a car again we will try and arrange a meet somewhere but it needs to be somewhere easy for everyone.
Unless someone else wants to arrange it???:whistling2:

Or anyones welcome at ours anytime, the kettles always on here.:2thumb:
*


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I shall be over this evening after i drop my lad off. How do i find you off the A52?


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

:grouphug:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*There has got to be more people in Lincs with reptiles....

....Or is everyone just hiding?!?!*


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in -lincolnshire is a big place though, how spread out are we all?


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Where abouts in Lincs are you?

Were in Swineshead Nr Boston. I am originally from Holbeach (haven't managed to get far lol)*


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

hey sounds like a good group to be in  I'm gonna join now


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

already a member


----------

